# Favourite chorales of JS Bach



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking and playing through my copy of the Riemenschneider recently has prompted me to ask: what are your favourite chorale harmonisations by the great master of harmony?

Here are a few of mine:


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't listened in enough depth to Bach's many Chorales to really pick out any favorites at this point. But I thank you for the recommendations. :tiphat:


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

From Cantata 80. My favorite.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This is definitely one of my favorites:


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

I love _Halt im Gedachtnis Jesum Christ_:


----------

